# Any Adria 4 Twin experiences / comments?



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

I just spotted the 4 Twin layout - 5 belted seats / 4 berth. Sounds great for a daily driver and short breaks with my 3 kids, certainly wouldn't want to full-time in it!

I have a problem though - I may need to buy "sight unseen" - they aren't imported into NZ or Oz (where I am at the moment) - but I'd like to buy before I come over in January. I'd be planning to use it in the the UK for about 6 months and then taking it back to NZ (probably).

So, has anyone looked at this model? Any obvious flaws?

Thanks

dct


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi dct,
I have no knowledge of this van but if you do come close to putting a deposit on one, then I'm sure someone local could be asked to take a unofficial look.

I bought our Hobby purely on pics and dialogue with the seller. I am happy about his information but had to ask many specific and inquiring questions.

Ray.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi dct

The only negative comment I can remember about the Adria Twin concerns the poor standard of insulation. This however is probably true of many PVCs.

If you intend exporting to NZ, you need to speak to a member called "Pugwash" 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-6730.html
He's the expert on NZ importing, not a very straightforward process I understand. :roll:


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

I'm buying new, so hopefully condition will be fine. Just nervous about buying a camper I've never seen "in the flesh". Juddergate does worry me a bit too!

Thanks for the reminder about Pugwash - I've seen his posts elsewhere on the forum.

Anyway I shall continue to procrastinate!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have no experience of this particular model. I did have the Twin which was well built but was the most rattly conversion that I have ever owned. This was from the Heki blinds, window blinds and the toilet door.


----------

